# Is it ok..



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

So I have a bunch of hens and a French black copper maran roo as well as an Americana roo.. I want to try to hatch some eggs.. What's the most simple method? I don't want to purchase an expensive machine...


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

And is it ok to hatch mixed breeds?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sure is! People do it all the time...those are called mutts but they are still chickens to me.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jennifer said:


> So I have a bunch of hens and a French black copper maran roo as well as an Americana roo.. I want to try to hatch some eggs.. What's the most simple method? I don't want to purchase an expensive machine...


We built ours, BYC has some great sample ideas on all kind of inexpensive ways to make an incubator. We built ours out of an old oak cabinet, and two light bulbs are our heatsoirce. We spent about 200 on ours, but we can do 82 eggs at a time, you could build smaller and build it cheaper. Stay away from the styofoam ones, and, I prefer using forced air. Of course, the cheapest and easiest is to have one of the hens go broody and do all the work.


----------



## gemb100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I made an incubator out of a styrofoam box, I found details on how to online.
I have eggs in at the moment, will be the first hatch, seems to be working ok so far.
Was the cheap option


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

gemb100 said:


> I made an incubator out of a styrofoam box, I found details on how to online.
> I have eggs in at the moment, will be the first hatch, seems to be working ok so far.
> Was the cheap option


Yup, I have heard better success using styro, when they are homemade.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a Little Giant 9200 with my first batch in it. I'm having a tough time regulating the temp & humidity. If you decide to buy an incubator, I wouldn't buy the Little Giant 9200.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! Cool! I think I will just make a small one and see what happens. I don't want a ton of chicks just a few ..
It sort of a project for my kids.


----------

